# Armstrong traded for Dickau and a second



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

http://www.nba.com/hornets/news/dickau_trade041203.html

I don't like. Dickau isn't good. He's Bryce Drew, basically, except his wife is nicer. And worryingly, that's the best thing Dickau brings to the table. His wife. :| You'd better hope Bristow's reasoning about Harrington comes true.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> “This move helps our team by letting Junior Harrington and Alex Garcia see more playing time,” said Hornets General Manager Allan Bristow. “We see bright futures for both of them and feel very comfortable with them receiving more minutes and continuing to develop.”


Well, let's see if Harrington and Garcia will see more minutes indeed. I'm not to sure about this.


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

I think the Hornets have realized it's lottery time. Since DA is nearing the end of his career, they may have felt that the 2nd rounder was enough compensation. I would not be surprised if Dickau is not simply released. That would save them almost $2.4 million this year and get a 2nd rounder for next year.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

terrible trade to me. You DONT make it public that the season is a wash after just one damn month, whether its true or not. Dickau is garbage, he'll be released very soon i assume. Dallas is one pace to have a top ten record this season, and i really dont see what kind of help a 50 something pick in next years weak draft is going to be. 
Junior Harrington isn't much of a player, i really havent been that impressed with his game from what ive seen. Basically he's shamond williams reincarnated, and once baron gets activated he probably wont see more than 5 minutes a game. Darrel was really the glue of this secondary squad, and regardless if he's aging, the numbers put up this season are idetical to last, and the intangibles he gives you are simply amazing.
whatever, if this is the direction they want to take then they might as well unload P.J. Brown as well. I wouldve been a very happy man if they wouldve dealt david Wesley and given more playing time to j.r. smith, instead of making moves to develop bench warmers.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Wasn't Armstrong the topscorer over the past few games....I can't understand the trade, the Hornets could have gotten more than Dickau out of a Armstrong-trade....Good deal for the mavs...


----------



## Redbled (Sep 3, 2004)

Would bet its all about an owner saving money, though I'm an outsider looking in. Figures the few wins and tickets DA will provide don't cover his salary.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

This really isn't a bad trade. I was kind of surprised he was the one traded but it does make some sense. As much as Armstrong helped the Hornets he also hurt them. He is also old and we were able to trade him and let our young players grow. We aren't making the playoffs no matter what happens. Once Davis comes back, Harrington and Garcia are capable of playing backup point. As we saw last night, Harrington does not have the confidence to start but he could be a good off the bench. I don't think Dickau's game translates to the NBA and I bet we waive him if Baron comes back. I would rather have Garcia and Harrington.


----------



## T-Mac_#1 (Nov 25, 2004)

They could've got more out of Armstrong before Baron comes bak. Now they are missing even more scoring power without Armstrong. Its an OK trade but the timing was bad.


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

Dickau is actually playing well since coming here. He is averaging about 13 points a game and had a career high 18 the other night.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

With Dickau playing good ball, it seems like Alex Garcia would be waived, instead of Dickau


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Alex Garcia is out for the season with a injury and Dickau is doing well at the moment --> no reason for waving dickau instead of garcia!


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DwyaneWade4MVP</b>!
> Alex Garcia is out for the season with a injury and Dickau is doing well at the moment --> no reason for waving dickau instead of garcia!


Yes, I completely agree...


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

so when everyone at the pg spot was healthy (something that ain't gonna happen) , who would you want to keep? Garcia, Dickau, Baron or Harrington? Baron of course, but who should be his backup?


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

if i were in charge i would keep Harrington and Dickau... i dont understand why everyone seems to be so down on Dickau in this forum...


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Dickau has played so well for the Hornets that on CNN sports pages they actually said the Hornets should move Baron to SG and let Dan keep playing PG to give the Hornets both of them at once.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Naw, Baron at pg and JR Smith at SG!


----------

